# Want to update my original Tigerlight



## Stingray (Oct 1, 2017)

I have one of the original Tigerlights. The body on this is incredibly robust and it looks like a work of art with the texturing and the gold plated ring. I'd like to update it and convert it to LED and lithium power. Are there any conversion kits out there? How about modders with experience on this light? Any thoughts? Thanks! Steve


----------



## archimedes (Oct 2, 2017)

Mind posting up some photos ... ?


----------



## Stingray (Oct 4, 2017)

Sure. I haven't posted a pic here in quite a while so in case I did it wrong and it didn't show up, here's a url to Flickr. https://flic.kr/p/Z6ndU1

its about the same size as a 3D Maglite. The battery compartment is only about half the body, the other half is separate and holds the pepper spray canister. The body is really solid, much more robust than a mag light body for example. It has molded in texturing. The battery in there is a nicad pack, it has a dumb charger, an aluminum reflector and an incandescent bulb about 200-250 lumens. The bulb comes hard wired in for better connections. It's roughly the same brightness as an ROP, if you remember those, maybe a little less bright. I have an ROP too that I'd like to update to LED.


----------



## Stingray (Oct 5, 2017)

My iPad camera photography doesn't do it justice. I haven't been on the site for quite a while so I'm not up to speed on the latest developments or on the community members and camaraderie like I used to be. Not only that, I don't know how to post a picture here anymore. Am I not seeing it due to the fact that I'm on a iPad, or that I used Flickr (for the first time ever). I see a little squar instead. I dont really have a cloud picture storage site now. I used to use photobucket back in the day when I posted a lot of pics here, but I don't have it anymore. What's everyone using now for CPF picture hosting? If I recall, member js built me this upgraded Tigerlight battery pack, he was the local Tigerlight mod guru back then...don't know if he's still here on CPF.


----------



## alanhuth (Nov 11, 2017)

Stingray, did you ever get an answer to your question? I have one too, and I really like it and I'd like to get it up to 2017 spec somehow. Here's what I have learned: If you get a mod that used the same Tigerlight battery pack, you need to upgrade to the Series 3 charger ($75) or equivalent as the orginal charger is slow charging, but it doesn't stop, so it will kill the battery if you don't remember to take it in and out of the charger every month or so.


----------



## Stingray (Nov 11, 2017)

Nope, I haven't learned anything yet, although I haven't looked since my post. Back in the day a post like that would have had 20 responses by now. I guess that Tigerlight model is old news. My battery pack is shot, it doesn't last very long and I don't get the full brightness anymore. I'd like to upgrade it to lithium rechargeable or even just a rechargeable AA eneloop pack like the old ROP lights. I still have an ROP that I use often. That huge (nowadays huge anyway) 3D Mag body makes it so easy to find and grab, just like the Tigerlight. It's nowhere near as good looking or bulletproof as the Tigerlight though. There was a member who custom made the battery carriers for those and used really robust materials without springs, they last literally a lifetime. I probably have a dozen spare high output incandescent bulbs for that ROP, so I keep using it since it's handy and cost free to run. They're both about 200-250 lumens I'd estimate. I'd like to bump them both up to 500+.


----------



## bald1 (Dec 29, 2017)

I still have and use my Tigerlight FBOP Series 1 with Jim Sexton's TL11 (TL11 Carley RF1940-OP/Welch Allyn WA01111 LA 3325K 520 Lumens) and TL74 (TL74 Carley RF1940-OP/WA01274 LA 3320K 360 Lumens) upgrades with spare bulbs too. We're talking 2004/2005 purchases.  Jim is still active here and posts under the handle "js." His last post was 12-18-17 in this thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336208-Titanium&p=5164833&highlight=#post5164833. You could PM him for his advice as he was THE man back in the day for all things Tigerlight.


----------

